# Batch Files - Pulling Software List from Remote Computer



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, so here is the backstory as to why I am creating this batch file.

Our company used to have a .txt file that would list any mapped drives and printers, as well as a list of any installed applications/hotfixes etc. This was great for us (helpdesk techs) because whenever we had to setup a new machine for a particular user, or a rebuild of a machine, we had this awesome little file that told us everything we needed to get him everything he needed.

Well for some reason, the bright people decided to take this file out of the login script, thus making it out of date, worthless to look at.

Anyway, so I'm tired of guessing whats on people's machines and leaving them helpless for a while because I missed some piece of software. So here I am.

Basically I am trying to pull the information off of the Uninstall list of Add/Remove Programs through the registry keys. But the kicker is this, I want to be able to do it remotely so I do not have to put this batch file on a users machine, run it, and then copy that information over to my pc. No, I just want to run it from my desk, type in the pc name, get everything, good to go. I'd also like to "only" get the DisplayName of the regkey and not the whole convoluted mess it spits out. But I'm stuck.

I've talked enough, here is what I have for the batch file so far:



> @ECHO OFF
> 
> REM Variable Names
> SET /p pcname=Enter PC Name you want Information from:
> ...


----------

